# Anyone on INTEGRITY heard anything yet?



## griffmac (Sep 29, 2006)

I know it arrived on 6/17


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

No news yet- CA has not called me back in the last few days. I was hoping to find some new info from my fellow travelers...


----------



## jcflys (Feb 9, 2007)

My ship arrived on 6-14 and my car was still in customs last week.


----------



## SC400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Integrity docked on the 06/17 - Taking PC delivery in Spartanburg 7/11. Can't wait to see if it made it home safely. Can't wait to drive their course and take a hot lap too. Should be great.


----------



## clarkcc1 (Jan 23, 2007)

My car was released from customs the evening of 6/19, been at VPC since, no further word.


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Same status here- released to VPC on 6/19.


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

same here... it has been at the VPC since the 19th. im taking delivery of the car in Maryland....


----------



## lcjmd (Dec 13, 2006)

How do you know it has been released to VPC. On the BMW Owner's site is lists our status as RETAIL. What does that mean?


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

i had to call my dealership....

where can you see the status on the owner's circle? I don't see the link anymore...


----------



## jcflys (Feb 9, 2007)

This re-delivery business is total FUBAR!!!! My ship arrived three days before the Integrity and as of today it still has not cleared customs. That is insane!! How can my car arrive 3 days earlier and still be stuck behind everyone on the Integrity?


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

My CA seems to think that even though it says that the car is at VPC that it really has not cleared customs yet. I have no idea how any of this works.


----------



## clarkcc1 (Jan 23, 2007)

There is a chokepoint at "car arrived at port-clearing customs-processed thru VPC" ... everything else in the supply chain is pretty transparent although tracking and information during these stages is murkier than the hudson river 30 years ago. I wonder if steps will ever be taken to find out more? 

Example- would be great to know something like "car cleared customs, although there is damage which is expected to take 7-10 business days to repair"


----------



## jcflys (Feb 9, 2007)

clarkcc1 said:


> There is a chokepoint at "car arrived at port-clearing customs-processed thru VPC" ... everything else in the supply chain is pretty transparent although tracking and information during these stages is murkier than the hudson river 30 years ago. I wonder if steps will ever be taken to find out more?
> 
> Example- would be great to know something like "car cleared customs, although there is damage which is expected to take 7-10 business days to repair"


I agree totally. This is not a Honda we are talking about. For 70K I expect to know exactly where my car is at all times. BMWNA is clueless on the location. My dealers inventory manager has been helpful, but even they have some difficulty in finding the exact status of the car processing. BMW must import thousands of cars through NJ and this process should really be studied to decrease the amount of time it takes to move things along. If customs is slow, then they need to lean on them because they could always take their business to another port.


----------



## jowct (Oct 15, 2006)

Got a letter from BMW Assist cautioning me that if I did not sign up, they would cancel my 4 year contract. Emailed them saying I would like nothing better, but it would be rather difficult without a car and appended panic button, and since I might still have a month or so more to wait, would they stop the clock from running so I could get a full four years from date of delivery. They told me my CA had nicely signed me up (the day before the car arrived in Newark) and gave me an 800 number to check further, but when I called, was told that once the car was discharged from Integrity, it would have disappeared off the face of the earth until materializing again at the dealer. I pleaded with them to offer a service similar to the order/production/delivery cycle on the BMWNA site, but they ever so nicely stonewalled me until I said goodbye and hung up. 
Although it would be a temptation for everyone to simply go about their business once their car arrives, it would be a great service to the rest of us if the delivery date was posted to give us a rationale to call our CA, for which thanks in advance.


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

So...Has anybody with a car on the intergrity received good news yet?


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

i know.. anyone? its been close to 2 weeks now since the car has landed


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

I am finally beginning to understand why everybody says that the re-delivery process is awful. Not being able to get a status update makes days seem like weeks.


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

any updates anyone?


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Nothing here- I was hoping that some of you were busy driving your new rides so you didn't have time to post...:dunno:


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

can my CA find out details as to what is going on with the VPC? Such as if my car is being fixed for any reason?


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

My CA was able to tell me that there was no damage to my car- I think there would be some kind of notation on your record if there was damage (literally a *D or something like that). I think we are just being held up by US customs rather than VPC. Of course, there is no way to know for sure.


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

So you're saying the car could still be in customs, and then we would have to wait for it to go through the VPC! My dealer (Jorn Esser from Passport who knows his stuff) told me that the car arrived at the VPC on 6/19.....


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

angina said:


> So you're saying the car could still be in customs, and then we would have to wait for it to go through the VPC! My dealer (Jorn Esser from Passport who knows his stuff) told me that the car arrived at the VPC on 6/19.....


that's what my CA (Adrian) told me- he said that even though the system says the car is at VPC (which is what he told me was the case as of 6/19) it is not always clear whether or not that means the customs inspection is complete. I think it's odd that the car could be at BMW's VPC but BMW would not know the status. I wish I knew about it than I do. Did you talk to Jorn today? I have not spoken to Adrian since Friday.


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

he hasn't returned my emails, but as of last week, he simply said that it could take 7-14 days or even more at the VPC....

I guess its all a guessing and waiting game like they all say.


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm still at VPC according to Adrian. I guess I'll have to just keep waiting....


----------



## rac97 (Jul 2, 2007)

I've been trying to track mine down. Today BMW said that the entire shipment is still yet to clear customs (some sort of backlog or slowdown). Also warned me that some of the 335s may need the high pressure fuel pump replaced, which would likely be done at the VPC. Another 7-10 days to get the truck to MN.... why do I find myself singing that refrain from Tom Petty

"The waiting is the hardest part
Every day you see one more card
You take it on faith, you take it to the heart
The waiting is the hardest part"


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

any news yet?


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Nothing here- it's getting harder and harder as the days go by...


----------



## griffmac (Sep 29, 2006)

rac97 said:


> I've been trying to track mine down. Today BMW said that the entire shipment is still yet to clear customs (some sort of backlog or slowdown). Also warned me that some of the 335s may need the high pressure fuel pump replaced, which would likely be done at the VPC. Another 7-10 days to get the truck to MN.... why do I find myself singing that refrain from Tom Petty
> 
> "The waiting is the hardest part
> Every day you see one more card
> ...


Uuugggh!

BTW, I think your car was parked right next to mine in the delivery center. She pointed us to your car, we put the luggage in the trunk, took a pic and I started messing with key/C.A. and it wouldn't work. Then she looked at the VIN and she realized mine was SGM 335 next to it. She was so embarrassed I think she started crying a little.


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

Some of us are hearing that our cars are in customs, while others are hearing that they are at the VPC... I think that BMW doesn't distinguish the two.... I called the ED center with my production number, and they told me the car was still in customs, so I asked them all surprised since my dealership told me it was at the VPC, and since nearly 3 weeks have passed.. they then told me that being in "customs" could mean literally customrs or the VPC, so they don't seem to know where the car exactly is.

Funny thing is that she kept saying that the car usually stays in customs/vpc for 2 weeks before it is released to the carrier, so I told her its already been almost 3 weeks with no idea where the car exactly is.

Yeah, I know that I signed up for this guessing game by doing ED, but still, this wait is killing me softly...


----------



## clarkcc1 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm frustrated along with the rest of you. Sucks. Better be real soon damnit


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

I got my car this morning!!!! :thumbup::bigpimp:






...and then I woke up... :bawling::bawling:


----------



## britinva (Mar 7, 2007)

I have just heard that my car, a 335i, will be on the Integrity. I dropped it in Nice on July 2nd. Apparently Integrity will be back in NJ on July 22nd. Here's hoping. Anyone know yet which port she's leaving from ? Zeebrugge perhaps?


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

britinva said:


> I have just heard that my car, a 335i, will be on the Integrity. I dropped it in Nice on July 2nd. Apparently Integrity will be back in NJ on July 22nd. Here's hoping. Anyone know yet which port she's leaving from ? Zeebrugge perhaps?


this thread pertains more to the trip that Integrity took last month in June... we're still waiting for our cars from that trip.....


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

britinva said:


> I have just heard that my car, a 335i, will be on the Integrity. I dropped it in Nice on July 2nd. Apparently Integrity will be back in NJ on July 22nd. Here's hoping. Anyone know yet which port she's leaving from ? Zeebrugge perhaps?


At this rate, you can probably expect to get your car before the rest of us anyway! :dunno:


----------



## clarkcc1 (Jan 23, 2007)

shakes said:


> At this rate, you can probably expect to get your car before the rest of us anyway! :dunno:


haha... :violent::banghead::irate::behead:


----------



## SC400 (Jan 21, 2007)

*535xi on the Integrity Scheduled for PC Delivery 7/11*

Our 535xi was unloaded on 6/17 with the rest of your vehicles from the Integrity. We are scheduled for a Performance Center redelivery on Wednesday, July 11. I called my CA yesterday, after reading all your troubling posts. He told me that the car would be there, and probably already was and didn't feel that I should be concerned. I told him about all the posts that I had read here on bimmerfest regarding cars being held up in Customs. I asked if there was a phone number I could call and a person to contact to verify that the car would actually be there when we arrived. He said that he would check on it and call me back. I hadn't heard anything by 2:30 this afternoon so I called the Performance Center to see if it is there. It normally wouldn't be a problem waiting for a callback, but we are leaving for South Carolina this weekend.

When I spoke to the Performance Center a little while ago, I was told that our car is still in NJ and not yet released to BMW. She is trying to get it expedited so that it arrives in Spartanburg by Monday night. The vehicle has a scratch that needs to be repaired and accessories that need to be installed. Fortunately we are driving out, and won't have to take a penalty on an airfare if the car doesn't show up on time. I wonder if BMW would pay the airline penalty fee if we incurred one. Hotel reservations that we have made, other than the Marriott in Greenville are easily changed, and relatives will have to put some food back in the freezer for a few days. So that's no big deal. Our fingers are crossed, wish us luck.


----------



## SC400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just got a call back from the Performance Center. They couldn't reach anyone at the VPC, but will contine trying and promised to contact us tomorrow (on their day off) Which I think is very considerate. We feel for all the rest of you as well, in this predicament. Hope your redelivery turns out better!


----------



## griffmac (Sep 29, 2006)

SC400 said:


> Just got a call back from the Performance Center. They couldn't reach anyone at the VPC, but will contine trying and promised to contact us tomorrow (on their day off) Which I think is very considerate. We feel for all the rest of you as well, in this predicament. Hope your redelivery turns out better!


..and I decided against PCD partially because I didn't want to wait longer for my car. Looks like you'll be getting yours before me.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

I have been staying out of all your posts until now. I was also on the Integrity, although based on my May 22nd drop off date in Munich should have been on an earlier vessel. I had to leave my car at the BMW repair facility because of a defective wheel and the car did not get delivered to the Munich Drop-off Agency until a few days later after we were already back in the U.S. It was two weeks later that it finally left on the Integrity. This tuesday will be 7 weeks from my drop-off date. I have been following these posts and yesterday I finally decided to call my CA. He told me he would have a definite answer by noon today, whenhe started his work day. Needless to say I never heard from him so whatever is going on is still a mystery.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

I finally received word from my CA that my car will be redelivered to me thursday. YEAH!


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

GerWil said:


> I finally received word from my CA that my car will be redelivered to me thursday. YEAH!


Congratulations! That's great news. :thumbup:


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

shakes:

did you by any chance get any kind of confirmation that our vehicles made it to South Carolina yesterday as planned? If so, then that bodes well for me getting mine tomorrow.

-MrB


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

mrbelk said:


> shakes:
> 
> did you by any chance get any kind of confirmation that our vehicles made it to South Carolina yesterday as planned? If so, then that bodes well for me getting mine tomorrow.
> 
> -MrB


I did not hear anything yet. I have not spoken to Adrian since Monday- 
I figured that I would give him the day off yesterday. Please post any new information that you receive and I will do the same.

-Shakes


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

shakes said:


> I did not hear anything yet. I have not spoken to Adrian since Monday-
> I figured that I would give him the day off yesterday. Please post any new information that you receive and I will do the same.
> 
> -Shakes


Deal.

Today (Wednesday) is his normal day off, so I will probably not bug him about it until tomorrow. Just wondering if you had inquired and heard anything.

-MrB.


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

mrbelk said:


> Deal.
> 
> Today (Wednesday) is his normal day off, so I will probably not bug him about it until tomorrow. Just wondering if you had inquired and heard anything.
> 
> -MrB.


I fear that we will not hear anything today on his day off since he seems to be the only available source of information at this point (until the car actually arrives at the dealership).


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

shakes said:


> I fear that we will not hear anything today on his day off since he seems to be the only available source of information at this point (until the car actually arrives at the dealership).


You're probably right, unless he just happens to read this thread and out of the kindness of his heart looks up our status and emails us the report. I have achieved a higher level of patience with this whole "ordeal" now since I know that the car is actually on the way and not just sitting in some corner of a parking lot in New Jersey.

-MrB


----------



## SC400 (Jan 21, 2007)

We are finally taking redelivery of our 535xi on Monday the 16 at the VPC in Spartanburg. It has been a very long wait. About 8 weeks from drop-off in Munich. We counting on the reunion being better than the first introduction.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

SC400 said:


> We are finally taking redelivery of our 535xi on Monday the 16 at the VPC in Spartanburg. It has been a very long wait. About 8 weeks from drop-off in Munich. We counting on the reunion being better than the first introduction.


Finally some good news for you. Is BMW going to comp you the difference in the short-notice airline ticket price?

I've read with some dismay the story of your ED/PCD experience. I sure hope it doesn't sour you on the brand as a whole.

FWIW, I am looking at an 8 week redelivery with no PCD overhead; so you're still ahead of me.

-MrB


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

No good news for us.

I just called my CA for a status update and was told that our car is at the "Final Processing Center". A July 6 work order was entered in the system. He said they probably have to do something on it.

I hope it makes it to Performance Center on time for our scheduled re-delivery on July 20.


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

no call from my CA yet (passport bmw in maryland)... i was hoping it would be there by today


----------



## SC400 (Jan 21, 2007)

mrbelk said:


> Finally some good news for you. Is BMW going to comp you the difference in the short-notice airline ticket price?
> 
> I've read with some dismay the story of your ED/PCD experience. I sure hope it doesn't sour you on the brand as a whole.
> 
> ...


The news is great. We are anxiously awaiting the re-delivery. I've never been disapointed with the car, only the people associated with it, and then certainly not alll of them. As I'm sure you've noticed here on bimmerrfest as well, there are always a few loosers in every organization. 

Fortunately (both for us and BMW) we planned to drive out in a rental car, a Buick Lucerne, (that we needed for the trunk space). We had a Buick rented for the original re-delivery at a semi-reasonable price for a one way trip. After this delay, all we could get is a Ford Explorer. It's not my favorite vehicle to say the least. It has no trunk for luggage concealment, no window shade type cover to hide the luggage and $200 more than our previous rental. Plus the fact that it feels like driving a bulldozer.

Most car rental companies were either sold out of cars for the weekend, or wouldn't release one for a one way trip out of their region, as they lose the vehicle that way. So it was either that or a compact with no trunk space at all. And according to Mapquest, it's a heck of a long walk dragging a suitcase.

As far as the car goes, we loved it in Germany, at least the parts we knew how to use. The rest we'll experience in the months to come, We are just hoping for a great CS person at the PCD to make up for Munich.

I wish you good luck and a speedy re-delivery with your car. Enjoy!


----------



## ghpp04 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Finally!*

hey guys,

My car arrived today at my dealership. I shall pick it up on Saturday. All of my stickers and the rear plate made the trip Cannot wait to feel the speed generated by 500hp from 5500-8300rpm Good luck to all with their deliveries!

euro-delivery
6sp m5


----------



## SC400 (Jan 21, 2007)

ghpp04 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> My car arrived today at my dealership. I shall pick it up on Saturday. All of my stickers and the rear plate made the trip Cannot wait to feel the speed generated by 500hp from 5500-8300rpm Good luck to all with their deliveries!
> 
> ...


That's great news! Don't get any speeding tickets, although it sure is tempting. Congratulations,


----------



## UVA2007 (Feb 9, 2007)

I believe my car was on Integrity as well VPC 6/19. Joern Esser just called me and said my car was in and I could pick it up Thursday 7/12. Hope everyone else recieves good news as well


----------



## clarkcc1 (Jan 23, 2007)

UVA2007 said:


> I believe my car was on Integrity as well VPC 6/19. Joern Esser just called me and said my car was in and I could pick it up Thursday 7/12. Hope everyone else recieves good news as well


REDELIVERY tomorrow as well!!! woooo hoooo! 
:beerchug::drive::clap::fingers::freakdanc

I'll be there around 1, perhaps we'll run into each other if you're there as well.


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

UVA2007 said:


> I believe my car was on Integrity as well VPC 6/19. Joern Esser just called me and said my car was in and I could pick it up Thursday 7/12. Hope everyone else recieves good news as well


same here!!!!!! Joern told me I can pick up my car on Thursday!!!!


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations to all of you! 

It looks like it takes a bit longer to get a car to Atlanta so several of us will be waiting a couple more days.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Congrats guys! I'm trying to gauge when I'll get my car. I was on Freedom which arrived in NY 6/25/07 (Your boat arrived NY/NJ 6/17/07) so you guys are 8 days ahead of me. So if two of you are picking up today 7/12/07..my car should be ready 7/20/07 (8 day spread). Maybe a couple of days sooner, since my dealer is in NJ. But this is all an educated guess. As you can see..I'm a bit anxious!


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

So anyone got their car already? Mine hasn't even left the VPC yet, and I have no idea what they're doing to it


----------

